# Mpeg in Premiere 6.0 importieren



## tC.pa (29. April 2002)

ich hab mir ne dvd mittels DVDx als Mpeg2/SVCD gerippt. nun wollt ich einige szenen mit Premiere neu schneiden. ich öffen also nen neues projekt (Pal video for windows, das hat standartmäßig die gleiche auflösung etc) und will dann die datei importieren. nun sagt mir adobe aber: "die datei konnte nicht geöffnet werden. dieser dateityp wird nicht unterstützt. pfad und dateiname: e:\bfei.mpeg"
soweit ich weiß kann man mit premiere aber auch mpeg bearbeiten, oder ?
brauch ich da eventuell nen neuen codec/plugin oder was auch immer ?

mfg pa


----------



## Kaethe (29. April 2002)

Jo,Premiere kann zwar Mpeg bearbeiten,aber nicht Mpeg-2.

Der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen MPEG-1 und MPEG-2 besteht darin, daß MPEG-2 besser mit dem beim Fernsehen eingesetzten Zeilensprungverfahren (Interlace) umgehem kann. Das Geheimnis von MPEG-2 liegt in der Kompression auf höchster Qualitätsstufe, so daß Filmmaterial nahezu 1 zu 1 in Studioqualität bearbeitet und editiert werden kann. Konsequenterweise etablierte sich MPEG-2 zu einem Broadcaststandard. Ob das jetzt mit nem Codec funktioniert,weiss ich nicht. *Bei einer reinen I-Framecodierung läßt sich MPEG-2 sogar im Schnittbetrieb einsetzen.* 


Ich kenne nur einen Codec womit man mit dem Mediaplayer (ohne DVD  Software), mpg 2 Formate abspielen kann. Leider weiss ich nicht mehr wie der heisst.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. April 2002)

Normalerweise kann man MPG bearbeiten.
Ich schaue gerade mal in der Hilfe nach, vielleicht steht da was.


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Sie können einen einzelnen Clip, mehrere Clips auf einmal oder einen ganzen Ordner mit Clips direkt in das Projektfenster von Premiere importieren. Wenn Sie einen Clip vor dem Importieren in ein Projekt überprüfen wollen, können Sie ihn zuerst in einem Clipfenster öffnen und anschließend in das Projekt- bzw. Schnittfenster verschieben. Die Clips dürfen nicht größer als 4000 x 4000 Pixel sein. Wenn Sie in Ihrer Software als Größeneinheit keine Pixel festlegen können, können Sie statt dessen Punktangaben verwenden. Wenn die Datei keine Angaben zum Pixel-Seitenverhältnis enthält, wird in Premiere die Datei "Interpretation Rules.txt" verwendet, die angepaßt werden kann, um das Pixel-Seitenverhältnis auf Grundlage von Codecs, Bildgrößen und anderen Parametern zu bestimmen. 

Premiere ändert standardmäßig die Größe und das Seitenverhältnis des Videoclips bzw. des Standbilds, um diese dem für das jeweilige Projekt festgelegten Videoframe anzupassen. In den Monitor- und Trimmen-Fenstern werden in Premiere Bilder mit dem korrekten Frame-Seitenverhältnis angezeigt. Weitere Informationen über Seitenverhältnisse finden Sie unter D1-, DV- und andere Pixel-Seitenverhältnisse.

In Premiere können unterschiedliche Video- und Audioformate importiert werden. 

<b>Videoformate: AVI Typ 2, MOV und Open DML (nur Windows)</b>

Hinweis: AVI-Clips vom Typ 1 müssen gerendert werden, bevor sie als Vorschau auf dem DV-Gerät angezeigt werden können. Fügen Sie hierzu den AVI-Clip des Typs 1 zum Schnittfenster in einem DV-Projekt hinzu, und erstellen Sie eine Vorschaudatei dieses Abschnittes des Schnittfensters.

Audioformate: AVI, MOV, AIFF, WAV (nur Windows), Macintosh Sound Format, (nur Mac OS) und Sound Designer I & II (nur Mac OS) 

Standbild- und Sequenzformate: AI und AI-Sequenz, PSD und PSD-Sequenz, GIF und GIF-Animation, Filmstreifen, JPEG, PICT und PICT-Sequenz, TGA und TGA-Sequenz, TIFF und TIFF-Sequenz, PCX (nur Windows), FLC/FLI (nur Windows), BMP und BMP-Sequenz (nur Windows) und PICS-Animationen (nur Mac OS)

Die Dateiformatunterstützung erfolgt über Software-Zusatzmodule. In Zukunft werden auch weitere oder aktualisierte Dateiformate von Adobe oder anderen Herstellern erhältlich sein.



Tja MPEG fällt wohl unter open DML.
Das ist mir noch nie so aufgefallen.

Aber Kaethe hats ja schon alles erwähnt also scheint das Problem bei Premiere zu liegen.


<b><SIZE=4>RALPH???</b></SIZE=4> (<---Spezi für nichtproduktbezogenes Wissen.)

Was weißt du noch dazu? Womit öffnen?


----------



## Kaethe (29. April 2002)

War mir klar das das nicht geht. ;-)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. April 2002)

Du arbeitest auch professionell damit du <b>Angeber</b>


----------



## Kaethe (29. April 2002)

Das war hart!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. April 2002)

Neeee du warst hart, ich beschäftige mich damit hobbymäßig seit nem halben Jahr knapp. Und du? Häh? 23 bist du und arbeitest damit.
Mal ganz erlich:
<b>Du musst das auch wissen!!!</b>


----------



## Kaethe (29. April 2002)

Ja ok. Aber alles weiss man nun auch nicht.


----------



## tC.pa (1. Mai 2002)

ich hab das ganze jetzt mal nach mpeg1 konvertiert....funzt auch wunderbar! thnx für die hilfe :| :| :|


----------



## Fordham (2. April 2003)

*Hab das selbe problem*

Moin
ich hab exakt das selbe problem.
ich will was schneiden aber der kann das mpg format net erkennen.
tC.pa hat das jetzt hinbekommen indem er das konveriert hat
also nehm ich mal an das ich genausoverfahren muss!
aber wie zu geier hat der das gescgaft zu konvertierne, wenn pemiere das net öffent!
muss ich das mit einem andere prog machen?
gibts das auch als freeware?


----------



## goela (2. April 2003)

Du kannst TMPEG als Trial herunterladen. Dort kannst Du 30Tage lang mit MPEG2 arbeiten. Also kannst den Stream vom MPEG2 in MPEG1 umrechnen lassen!

MPEG1 funktioniert bei TMPEG immer - keine Beschränkung!


----------



## Fordham (3. April 2003)

hhmmmm also irgendwie will das net
wenn der von mir wissen will welches video ich umfriemeln will kommt immer ne fehlermeldeung

F:\bla bla bla *.mpg can not open,or unsopported

was..
is das mein fehler oder ???
was soll ich tun?


----------

